# Guitar string pen



## JimB (Mar 24, 2008)

I've only been turning pens for a couple months and have had a special request. My wife's co-worker who provided me with guitar strings for burning has asked if I can use guitar strings as part of a pen. He wants me to use strings from his father who passed away last year. He wants me to make 7 pens that he can give to family members. I did a search on here but couldn't find anything. I think I have 3 choices after turning the pen:

1) Cut a groove(s) like I would for a burn and CA the wire into it. The wire will try to straighten so this will probably be in several steps.
2) Make a center band out of the guitar string. I have no idea how to do this other than wrap the wire around a dowel (or something else the right size) that is oil coated and use CA to glue it together into a center band.
3)Cut grooves into the (top)barrel going length wise and CA the wire into it. 

The customer knows I am new at all this and that I am researching how to do it. He has also left it wide open as to what style pen and how much guitar string I would use in the pen.

I appreciate any help, advice or tips anyone can offer even if it's "Hey newbie, don't even try this". Thanks everyone.


----------



## BrentK (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim I wish I could help you. That is a cool idea keep us posted on which route you decide to take and post pics. Good Luck


----------



## jtate (Mar 24, 2008)

Are they metal or nylon strings?  

You could cut the string lengthwise to match the length of the tubes, attach then to the tubes and then cast in PR


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 24, 2008)

What if you painted your tubes black and randomly wrapped the guitar string around the tubes (maybe in sections) then cast in PR?


----------



## turned_for_good (Mar 24, 2008)

I would try somthing like turning some blackwood down then cutting 6 grooves lengthwise on the body of the pen and inlay the strings, one of each string in each groove.


----------



## les-smith (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a few thoughts:

1)  Wrap the strings around a colored brass tube and then cast it in clear resin.  You could then turn the pen and the string would show through.  I'm sure if this appeals to you someone would help by casting some for you.

2)  Wad up a string/strings throw it in a mold and cast it in some way.  It may give a swirly ribbon look when turned.

3)  Think of some sort of segemntation you could do with the strings.  Not sure what could be done, but it was a thought.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 24, 2008)

Something like this may work,http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/copperpen.pdf


----------



## holmqer (Mar 25, 2008)

How about you take some dark wood that matches the fretboard of a guitar and segment it with aluminum from beverage cans to simulate the frets of a guitar. You then run the guitar strings lengthwise and cast the whole thing in PR. You end up with a pen that looks like a mini guitar fretboard.

If feeling particularly motivated you could make the cap resemble the headstock. You end up with a pen that looks like a mini guitar neck.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 25, 2008)

Any of the ideas suggested will probably work with a little effort.  You probably have a little more design flexibility if you choose to cast a blank and make a plastic pen.  You might want to check with your customer and see if they prefer wood or plastic or have no preference.

My initial reaction is that your #2 idea of making a center band or other decorative element using a string wrapped around a round form would be the way to go.  If you used one of the lower note wrapped strings there would be the added interest of the extra texture.  

Have you talked price with these folks at all?  Are they willing to pay a premium for these pens so you can do some special things.....like maybe making a center band and having it gold plated....or do they want a competitively priced item?  Because you will effectively be inventing a new technique, there will almost certainly be more time involved than in the production of a "normal" kit pen.  Don't quote them a price that is so low that you paint yourself into a situation where you don't get a fair return for your effort.  

This is sort of an interesting and unusual request and I expect people may need to think on this idea for a while to come up with some good ideas.  

Another thing that just occurredf to me.......The idera of some short straight sections of string inlaid into a pen barrel or cap didn't really do much for me; but maybe a spiral effect might be attractive.....a sort of barber pole effect but with the spirals not so tightly spaced.  Take a look at some of Anthony's spiral pens, this one for instance:
http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/penworks/trets_all.jpg

Imagine a flat barrel with sections of guitar string spiraling around the barrel; but baybe with not so tight a twist.  Something to think about!!


----------



## bobskio2003 (Mar 25, 2008)

At first I was thinking along the same lines as Randy (spiraling the wire like a barber pole) but then another idea hit me- why not use some real nice curly koa (or some other wood that is used in the necks of guitars) and run 3 or 4 fairly tight lines down the length of either the top or the whole pen.  This could then give the affect of a stringed guitar neck.  Bob I.


----------



## JimB (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone. Keep them coming. I'll try to answer a few of the questions that have been asked.

The strings are metal and of different sizes. The customer is very flexible about what I will do as far as design. Anything from making a centerband to inlaying a ring or two that would look like a burn to barrel length inlay to anything else I (or all of you)would come up with. The customer has not picked out a pen kit yet. We'll do that once I figure out what I can do. He assumes it will be a wood pen since that is all I have done but I don't think that rules out other things.

The biggest obstacle is probably my lack of experience. No matter what I do it will be something new for me. Inlays, PR, segmented, spirals etc. I haven't done any of them. I've only been turning for 2 months and don't have any other woodworking experience. I just got the hang of the CA finish this past weekend! 

I also haven't spoken price with him since I don't know what I will be doing or what kit he wants. Everything I've done until now has been in the low price range ($20 - $25). Slimline, Atlas, Comfort (without using the rubber grip). I'll be doing my first Euro, KC and a few others soon. I just got the kits this week. The customer knows this will cost more than my other pens but I imagine he will want to keep the price reasonable. I imagine that whatever I do charge I will not get what my time is worth and will need to look at some of my time as an education but I do want to get a reasonable amount for the pens and my time.

Keep your thoughts coming. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim
I've done copper wire pens, using the method described by Becca. I colour tubes, just in case, then wrap the wire tightly around the entire tube. Flood the whole thing with CA, then turn it shy of the bushings. Then cast the blank and turn it to the bushings. I can't think of any reason why you couldn't do the same thing with guitar strings. The key is to make a fixture so that you can get the wire/string very tightly onto the tube, and that allows you to start and end your wrapping off the tube. That way, you get a nice clean end.


----------



## ESwindell (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim,
I think that the best use of the strings since he wants 7 pens made from his fathers guitar, so you have a limited stock to work with, is to either try to cast them your self or see if anyone of the people who cast on this site live near you or would be willing to make the cast for you if you sent them the strings.  That said I think that the idea that holmger suggested would look best, "How about you take some dark wood that matches the fretboard of a guitar and segment it with aluminum from beverage cans to simulate the frets of a guitar. You then run the guitar strings lengthwise and cast the whole thing in PR. You end up with a pen that looks like a mini guitar fretboard." IMHO.
Hope you come up with a winning idea.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## mwechtal (Mar 25, 2008)

People, keep in mind that the strings are steel. Not just steel, but music wire. A turning chisel won't cut that. Actually the string will probably cut the chisel. I think the strings running lengthwise over a simulated fretboard and cast in PR is the best idea.

Mike


----------



## jptruett (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I would go to a music store, ask for some of their old strings that have been taken off and replaced then go home and really do some practicing!!  The strings that belonged to the Father can not be replaced.  Who knows, he might just find a nitch for a new style of pen to the music lovers!!


----------



## pbrinegar (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mwechtal_
> 
> People, keep in mind that the strings are steel. Not just steel, but music wire. A turning chisel won't cut that. Actually the string will probably cut the chisel.



Could the strings be annealed to soften them up, maybe make them easier to bend and cut?  Heat them up till they're glowing and then cool them very slowly?  I don't think air cooling would be slow enough for something like a guitar string, though.

Might be worth an experiment or two with some cheap strings from the local music store...


----------



## JimB (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. I've been traveling for work so I haven't tried anything yet but hope to this weekend... but need to do the taxes first. I'll let everyone know how it goes (the pen, not my taxes but you can probably guess how the taxes will go).


----------



## JimB (Apr 18, 2008)

If anyone is still reading this post, here's a bit of an update. I tried several ways to inlay the guitar string around the pen. The string would stay in place but I was very concerned about the ends as they wanted to pop out. I figured eventually it might and some one would cut themselves on it.

I then made several attemps at cutting a groove in the upper barrel. The best system was to make 2 grooves around the pen using my skew just like you would to do a wire burn. Then I locked the indexing to hold everything and use the skew, dliding it along the tool rest, to cut a groove the length of the barrel and conecting the two burn grooves.

The guitar string stays in place and the customer seems to like the look. Now, onto picking out a kit and wood....


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Apr 19, 2008)

I have never cast a label or picture pen but I know many out there do. My thought would be to transfer the name logo from the guitar he played on a label then cast that turn it down, inlay short sections of wire over that and recast so the strings are floating above the guitar label.


----------



## scoutharps (Apr 20, 2008)

Strings come in different types.  While this player's strings were metal. I would be thinking nylon, as that is my playing preference.  If one were to try the blackwood/fret/string section idea, it seems to me that somewhere the string ends would be at the surface.  Nylon strings, I would think, are softer than the resin used to cast this.  So:  1)would this create "holes" where the string ends were, 2)they are clear or cloudy looking on my guitar, so would they show up, and 3)would the heat of the casting process, or they chemicals involved "melt" the strings so it is all academic anyway for nylon strings?  I really like the spiral idea as well, but again, those questions....


----------

